# Pigeon Fanatic



## jozef23 (Jan 17, 2013)

There is something about the pigeon that I can't explain and turns out to be a hobby since I was a teenager. Whenever I go to different places I always look at the pigeons and makes me happy just by looking at them. When I went to Kuwait there are lots of pigeons in the city and helps me not to be homesick just by feeding at them in the streets. So when I transferred to Libya I make a big cage and started to breed pigeons which a lot of my Libyan friends and filipino friends admire. Now, I'm back in the Philippines I started breeding pigeons. I have oriental frill, and assorted pigeons. Check out my album...Cheers! 


Jozef23


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

How many pigeons do you have?


----------



## jozef23 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi! As of today, I only have 10 pairs with eggs and chicks. I gave some to my cousins and teach them to breed. I also sold some of my pigeons to my friends who visit my place.


----------



## jozef23 (Jan 17, 2013)

legband: the right size for each particular breed



SIZE

BREED OF PIGEONS





7 mm





American Flying Tumbler, Arabian Trumpeter, Archangel, Flying Baldhead, Breslauer Tumbler, Brunner Pouter, Catalonian Tumbler, Cumulet, Danzig Highflyer, Figurita, German Nun, Gumbinner, Hamburg Sticken, Helmet, Italian Owl, Starling, Flying Tippler, Hyacinth, Laugher, Nuremberg Lark, Polish Owl, Portugese Tumbler, Flying Oriental Roller, Parlor Roller, Parlor Tumbler, Performing Roller, Polish Murzyn, Sroka, Rzhev Startail, Syrian Turbiteen, Taganroger, Vienna Medium Face, Zitterhall, All Clean Leg Shortface Tumblers.





8 mm





African Owl, Altenberg Trumpeter, Miniature American Crest, Ancient, Aachen Lacquer Shield Owl, Baku Tumbler, Berlin Longface Tumbler, Bernhardiner, Old Dutch Capuchine, Chinese Owl, Chinese Nasal Tuft, Holle Cropper, Shield Cropper, Norwich Cropper, Danish Tumbler, Domestic Show Flight, Donek, Dutch Highflyer, Elster Purzler, English Nun, Flying Flight, Fantail, German Modena, Clean Leg Ice Pigeon, Jacobin, LFCL Tumbler, Komorner Tumbler, Koros Tumbler, Macedonian Turbit, Mookee, Old German Owl, Oriental Roller, Show Roller, Bohemian Pouter, Hessian Pouter, Horseman Pouter, Pigmy Pouter, Swing Pouter, All Spanish Pouters, Silesian Pouter, Thuringer Pouter, Czech Ice Pouter, Show Type Racing Pigeon, Racing Homer, Ringbeater, Schecken, Show Tipler, Spanish Barb, Syrian Fantail, Srebniak, Suabian, Egyptian Swift, Syrian Swift, South German Priest, Temeschberg, Franconian Velvet Shield, All Thuringer Color Pigeons, Ukranian Skycutter, Voorburg Cropper.





9 mm





Antwerp Smerle, Berlin Shortface Tumbler, Cauchois, Classic Old Frills, Coburg Lark, Czech Bagdad, Dewlap, Dragoon, English Barb, English Magpie, English Owl, Exhibition Homer, Genuine Homer, Goldkragen, Lebanon, Lucerne, Maltese, Modena, Old Dutch Turbit, Old German Cropper, Polish Lynx, Show Antwerp, Uzbek, Seraphim, Shaksharli





10mm

American Show Racer, Carneaux, English Carrier, English Show Homer, Florentine, French Bagdad, Frillback, German Beauty Homer, Hungarian English Pouter, Kazaner Tumbler, LF Muff Tumbler, Moorhead Tumbler, North Caucasian Tumbler, Oriental Frill, Persian Roller, Ptarmigan, Rostower, Royal Seljuk, Royal Snow Tumbler, Scandaroon, Show King, Strasser, Syrian Coop Tumbler, Texan Pioneer, Utility King, Volga Tumbler, West of England Tumbler.





11mm





Bavarian Pouter, Dutchess, Fairy Swallow, French Mondain, Fullhead Swallow, Giant American Crest, Giant Homer, Ice Pigeon, Indian Fantasy, Indian Fantail, Indian Mondain, Lahore, Old Dutch Tumbler, Russian Tumbler, Saint, Saxon Shield, Saxon Breast, Saxon Field Pigeon, Saxon Monk, Saxon Priest, Saxon Whitetail, Schmalkalden Mohrenkopf, Silesian Swallow, Swiss Crescents, Swiss Mondain.





13mm

Dutch Croppers, Ghent Pouters, Giant Rumblers, Giant Runts, Hungarian Giant House Pigeon, Hana Pouters, Pomeranian Pouters, Reversewing Pouters, Saints, Saxon Pouters, Trumpeters.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

u lived in Kuwait, where, cuz i live in Kuwait too? 
and nice birds !!


----------

